# New Packaging



## hmlove1218 (Oct 26, 2014)

I finally took the plunge and bought shrink wrapping and also redid my labels.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, that looks sweet and ladylike.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice packaging


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 26, 2014)

I love it! Is that a sticker on the shrink wrap? That's what I want to do. I'm still trying to decide my packaging though.. My husband wants to be in charge of the packaging though, so I'll delegate it to him. Ha.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 26, 2014)

That's very pretty.  I shrink wrap and then label front and back.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 26, 2014)

Ooooh! I love it! 

 IrishLass


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks y'all! I'm really liking it too 

@Girlishcharm yes it's a sticker over the shrink wrap. I have one on the opposite side with the ingredients, fragrance description, address, and website


----------



## Lindy (Oct 26, 2014)

Very pretty and feminine - nice job


----------



## sethkaylyn (Nov 16, 2014)

If you don't mind, what type of shrink wrap did you use? Was it individual bags?
I'm trying to decide an easy way to wrap my bars. 
Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 16, 2014)

sethkaylyn said:


> If you don't mind, what type of shrink wrap did you use? Was it individual bags?
> I'm trying to decide an easy way to wrap my bars.
> Thanks!


4x6 shrink bags from papermart.com work great are are cheap! They do need to be sealed and most like cut of the extra on the top before shrink wrapping. Impulse sealers are really cheap on ebay


----------



## hmlove1218 (Nov 17, 2014)

sethkaylyn said:


> If you don't mind, what type of shrink wrap did you use? Was it individual bags?
> I'm trying to decide an easy way to wrap my bars.
> Thanks!



I got them from shrinkwrapstore.com. They're the 4x6 bags. I didnt use a sealer on the open end because I wanted my soaps to be able to breathe. In fact, on my CP soaps I cut open the sealed end so that there was an opening on each side. On my MP soaps I pushed them far enough into the bag so that the bag sealed itself.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------

